# "Your Ad Here" causing forum lag



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have been having trouble getting forum pages to load completely. It looks like the box with "Your Ad Here" is not loading fast enough and is making the page stall/error. Pages without that box load perfectly.

Can you guys check into this?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Greetings....

I am sorry to say it would be the connection path from you to the Adbrite server that the box is called from. Must be a lag in that path and maybe it will clear up for you seeing it must have just started for you. (It has been on the site for somk time now.)


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

The lag is gone now.

Thanks


----------

